# Can you open your eyes under the water in a pool?



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Lol, again, by all means... feel free to open your eyes underwater. Where exactly did this come from? --> "There's no logic in what you're saying." I didn't even say anything that constituted a point, an argument, or ill will. Signs that I'm dealing with a troll? Hmmm, it's a possibility. If you're not trolling, I'm letting you know that you're coming off that way. Not everything's an argument or competition. You could have worded things differently by being helpful rather than negative. It's as simple as this: "Did you know that the urine is sterile anyway, and that the chlorine is sure to *help negate the effects of any nasty germs that might be lurking around? I understand not wanting piss in your eyes, but it's actually okay to open your eyes underwater*." You collect more flies with honey than with vinegar


I already told you that urine is sterile, though. Why do I have to tell you that urine is sterile again? "LOL feel free to open your eyes under piss water" is pretty snarky on your part, and I answered that you're being illogical, because you are. You're not a child, so I'm not going to talk to you like one re: the bolded. 

I don't like being lectured about the way I speak, so please keep your passive-aggressive superiority trips to yourself. 



> Edit: I forgot to add on to my last statement here. People will be much more receptive to your logic and what you have to say if you have a kind approach. When you approach someone with a negative undertone, they're a lot less likely to consider what you have to say even if you're right. Food for thought.


I can't believe how self-righteous you're being after you told me to "feel free to open" my "eyes under piss water." 

All I did was to tell you that you're being illogical.






> Congratulations... that would be the joke, lol.


Congratulations on being a hypocrite.

I think I'm gonna put you on ignore. I noticed you in the math thread as well, even though you were talking to others.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@fourtines

Look, the point was that it was up to you. I wasn't being rude, and I even tried to clearly construe that with my goofy goggles comment. You have your opinion, and I have mine--that's all I was saying. You weren't rude at first. It appears that you misconstrued my tone with the pissy water comment, as that's what you appear to be holding on to. I am promising you that being rude was not my intention. If I came off that way, you should have spoken up and conversed with me like an adult as opposed to being rude and insulting me. I thought we were playing off of each other until you said I was being illogical. I had made no statement that even made a point in which to argue that I was being illogical. After that, I kindly let you know how you were coming off and put my advice to practice. Never was I rude nor did I talk down to you or insult you. 

Warmest Regards


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> @fourtines
> 
> Look, the point was that it was up to you. I wasn't being rude, and I even tried to clearly construe that with my goofy goggles comment. You have your opinion, and I have mine--that's all I was saying. You weren't rude at first. It appears that you misconstrued my tone with the pissy water comment, as that's what you appear to be holding on to. I am promising you that being rude was not my intention. If I came off that way, you should have spoken up and conversed with me like an adult as opposed to being rude and insulting me. I thought we were playing off of each other until you said I was being illogical. I had made no statement that even made a point in which to argue that I was being illogical. After that, I kindly let you know how you were coming off and put my advice to practice. Never was I rude nor did I talk down to you or insult you.
> 
> Warmest Regards


LMAO the way you talked to me is unacceptable...not the piss comment, but the little lecture, and especially the part where you suggested I talk to you like an especially sensitive six year old. 

You continue to be passive aggressive too with your "warmest regards" and "speak up like an adult."


You're rude and hostile through a mouthful of saccharine. 

I do have you on ignore now.


----------



## Fiori (Nov 16, 2011)

I've never been able to, nope. o-o


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

fourtines said:


> LMAO the way you talked to me is unacceptable...not the piss comment, but the little lecture, and especially the part where you suggested I talk to you like an especially sensitive six year old.
> 
> You continue to be passive aggressive too with your "warmest regards" and "speak up like an adult."
> 
> ...


Lol, this is seeming so pointless. There's no resolving anything with you, is there? It wasn't a lecture. That was me trying to help by providing insight. I never suggested you talked to me as if I were a six year-old. You honestly don't seem to be trying to come to a resolution. Yes, if I offended you, you should have been straight-forward and spoken up instead of underhandedly insulting me when I had done nothing wrong. I continue to try to explain and resolve this issue, but you're immovable. You haven't heard a word I've said. That just tells me that you don't want resolution, you just want to be right in a situation which never had anything to do with wrong or right. Seriously, do you realize how silly it sounds that we even had a misunderstanding about something so unimportant... piss in the pool? This whole conversation has been me trying to correctly communicate with you. At this point, I'm really not sure what your issue is. I have not talked down to you, and if you thought I was, you should have asked me to clarify. I would have graciously clarified and apologized for not having been clear in the first place. I don't see myself as better than you. That's bull shit. I was never rude to you. I did not talk down to you. I was talking to you as if you were my friend. You obviously miscontrued my tone and were hurt. Why else would you react the way you have? I'm sorry you felt hurt and attacked. I should have been more clear, and you should have let me know THAT I hurt you. I had no clue, and I thought I was clearly being playful. You can ignore me all you want, but that doesn't solve the problem you initially had with me. If you ever decide that you want to talk and resolve this issue, I'm down. I'm not going to hold this against you; we've all had our days.


----------



## Fiori (Nov 16, 2011)

Ffffppft. 


Fiori said:


> I've never been able to, nope. o-o


With my new avatar, this just became kind of amusing :laughing:
But then again it's late and I'm easily amused. 

I wish I _could_ open my eyes underwater... I think it's just my brain telling me it'll sting like hell if I even try.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Natural water, yes. Chlorinated water, no - it hurts.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

In a pool yes, in the sea hell no I've tried it hurt. so. bad. :crying:


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to, but not anymore. The last few times I've swam I've had contacts in anyway, so I've been cautious about getting water anywhere on my face because I feel like my contacts are just going to slide out. (this greatly decreased the fun of a waterfight with the neighbor kids aged 3 to 11 because I kept ducking away from them, maybe I'll just have to start swimming blind - and then I'll be able to open my eyes)


----------



## PGTV (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I _can_, I've done it before, but I just prefer not to. Goggles for me.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Usually I can, but it depends on how much/what type of chlorine is in the pool.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

i can, but only for a few seconds... 
beside i have not so good experience with it. 
as i was younger my friends always used to play 'shark' (that's when you dive and pinch somebody in the legs underwater, or if you dive and scare them by surprise)
so i tried that too, but somehow i got the wrong person... they wasn't so pleased by that... .___. 

still that never stopped me! xD


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah. Doesn't mean I necessarily always _do_, 'cause it tends to sting after a while and there's no point to it unless you're trying to see/find something, but I can.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I didn't know anybody could. O_O Jealous.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I could, but I wouldn't see anything. And I wear contacts in goggles anyway, so I don't.


----------

